# Attention Tricksters! Vape King wants you!



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/17)

​
[RSVP=33421]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Stroodlepuff - 1

Total: 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 81804​



@Stroodlepuff does this include magic tricks with cards....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/2/17)

Calling all tricksters!!!

Do you have what it takes to be part of the Vape King trick team?

We at Vape King would like to sponsor 2 lucky people as official Vape King tricksters!

The tricksters will be part of a 3 man team led by the Poonstar - Gavin Poon

Come show off what you have got and stand a chance to be a part of the Vape King crew!

Competition starts at 17:00 but join us for a fun filled afternoon of music from dj snazzy-T, snacks and special offers from around 15:00

RSVP on the first post of this thread - see you there!

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

@Stroodlepuff - who must RSVP? The tricksters or all attendees?


----------

